
Yep, That just happened. Noction released a Free T1 Carriers monitoring service - agapi
https://www.noction.com/tier_1-networks
======
agapi
[https://www.noction.com/news/new-free-tier1-carriers-
perform...](https://www.noction.com/news/new-free-tier1-carriers-performance-
monitoring-service)

------
microwavecamera
Spam. No article, misleading headline. Link just goes to a product page.

